# 6310 replacement fenders



## BeamFarms (Sep 25, 2016)

John Deere 6310 replacement fenders and parts? Good place to get'm? I've looked all over the internet, can't find anything.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Deere dealer......it's gonna hurt tho....perhaps a salvage yard, they done got Purty knowledgeable tho.....I priced a used hood for my 6420, $1800.....new was 3k. I'll be doing some plastic repairs this winter......


----------



## BeamFarms (Sep 25, 2016)

Ugh, I don't like going in there.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Have you tried *All States Ag Parts*. I picked up some parts for our Massey 1135 at the store in Bridgeport Nebraska. They have several locations around the country.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Might try Abilene Machine also. 800-255-0337, AbileneMachine.com.


----------

